# Tablet setup with multiple phones and gps...too much technology?



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

My setup, what do you think, I am fully prepared to be chastised


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Too small of a vehicle for that ish. All functions needed can be done with two devices, a dash cam and a decent phone to multitask everything else.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> Too small of a vehicle for that ish. All functions needed can be done with two devices, a dash cam and a decent phone to multitask everything else.


I'm keeping count...chastise #1. However i would like a smaller tablet but I already owned pre UBER.

I would say that if you do Lyft and Uber and be smart and run your pax app like you should, switching between these all the time on one device can be very challenging and time consuming. Do you keep one eye on the road and one eye on your device?


----------



## SeeTeeDee (May 10, 2016)

The two phones makes sense to me, but it might as well be three with the tablet. 

I would multitask on my tablet between both driver apps and your navigation app, and use another device to monitor the pax app. Lastly, whichever phone is associated with my driver accounts would be tucked away and used only for contacting customers when needed. 

The standalone gps unit looks great where it is and seems pretty handy. 

Kudos on the dash cam. I was looking into that same model - looks great. 

Good luck!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> I'm keeping count...chastise #1. However i would like a smaller tablet but I already owned pre UBER.
> 
> I would say that if you do Lyft and Uber and be smart and run your pax app like you should, switching between these all the time on one device can be very challenging and time consuming. Do you keep one eye on the road and one eye on your device?
> 
> View attachment 39930


/Smh..

It takes two clicks to switch between two apps. You made it more complicated for your self.

You've created unsafe driving environment for your self, do to too many distractions.
You also waisting money on several data plans at the time for no good reason.

1 phone and a camera is all you need. You can get a basic stop watch at a local sporting goods store.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

The video I'm about to post in reply may pre-date all of you young guns 
Enjoy


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> /Smh..
> 
> It takes two clicks to switch between two apps. You made it more complicated for your self.
> 
> ...


No !! MulletMan you keep that comand center going 
Haters gona hate 

Nothing personal KGB7 you my favorite


----------



## SeeTeeDee (May 10, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


>


Wowwww I just died over here. I instantly remember all of those. Well played


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SeeTeeDee said:


> Wowwww I just died over here. I instantly remember all of those. Well played


That top 10 hit was at the peak of popularity around 2006 (my best taxi driving days )
Ahhh the glory days

I always dreamed of having a dash like MulletMan


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

NASA disagrees http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-cockpit-space-shuttle-Atlantis-revealed.html



KGB7 said:


> /Smh..
> 
> You've created unsafe driving environment for your self, do to too many distractions.
> You also waisting money on several data plans at the time for no good reason.
> ...


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

KGB7 said:


> /Smh..
> 
> It takes two clicks to switch between two apps. You made it more complicated for your self.
> 
> ...


It takes YOU two clicks, guess how many it takes me..ZERO. I have not wasted data plans, I have two kids on my plan and 10gig each phone, and free streaming of spotify, etc. 4 phones for $120 and unlimited everything...what does your 1 phone cost? stop watch is already on your phone.

So let me count your clicks. 2 to bring up uber, 2 to switch to lyft, 2 to look at pax app. uber ping means 2 clicks to accept and navigate, then two to bring up lyft, 1 click to turn off lyft, 2 clicks to get back to navigation. 13 clicks?..who is unsafe. You're in a dream world of denial

Chastise #2


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> It takes YOU two clicks, guess how many it takes me..ZERO. I have not wasted data plans, I have two kids on my plan and 10gig each phone, and free streaming of spotify, etc. 4 phones for $120 and unlimited everything...what does your 1 phone cost? stop watch is already on your phone.
> 
> So let me count your clicks. 2 to bring up uber, 2 to switch to lyft, 2 to look at pax app. uber ping means 2 clicks to accept and navigate, then two to bring up lyft, 1 click to turn off lyft, 2 clicks to get back to navigation. 13 clicks?..who is unsafe. You're in a dream world of denial
> 
> Chastise #2


1 click on the home button, 1 click on Uber or Lyft app on main screen to switch between apps, or Waze app.

Too many screens IS a distraction and IS a safety risk. You spend more time between multiple screens then you do looking at the road.

Your hands have to move around between multiple screens while driving, less time looking at the road.

I wouldn't get in to your car with all the screens even if I was your best friend. Simply because you have created too many distractions and unsafe environment. As an adult with kids, this should be a common sense.

Best of luck.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> NASA disagrees http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-cockpit-space-shuttle-Atlantis-revealed.html


/Smh

You do know there are no roads or traffic in space??? And, you don't have a co-pilot or million dollar computer to drive your car! You don't have a dozen people watching your every movement to keep you safe, every second 24/7 .

Think before you speak.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

BillyBrady said:


> No chastisement from me, brutha! That is a righteous setup!
> 
> A couple thoughts...
> 
> ...


Haters gonna hate, because I'm jealous of commiting suicide??

Please, explain how or why haters are hating, while same haters are trying to keep you safe from killing your self.

I'm all ears.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

BillyBrady said:


> ​*Huh?! Was I not agreeing with you?*
> ​
> "'em" is short for "THEM" not "HIM" ... meaning "let THEM hate", not "let HIM hate." I wasn't calling _you_ a hater. I repeated the phrase you used and was referring to the same ephemeral "them" you were referring to -- whoever they happen to be. If you had a change of opinion after your original response consider yourself a hater. Otherwise, you and I were, and are, in agreement: his setup is remarkably cool, but potentially very dangerous.
> 
> Peace.


You are correct 
KG hasn't had his morning cold one 
That's all


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

BillyBrady said:


> ​*Huh?! Was I not agreeing with you?*
> ​
> "'em" is short for "THEM" not "HIM" ... meaning "let THEM hate", not "let HIM hate." I wasn't calling _you_ a hater. I repeated the phrase you used and was referring to the same ephemeral "them" you were referring to -- whoever they happen to be. If you had a change of opinion after your original response consider yourself a hater. Otherwise, you and I were, and are, in agreement: his setup is remarkably cool, but potentially very dangerous.
> 
> Peace.


I didn't say it was cool.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> I didn't say it was cool.


Chastise # 3


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> My setup, what do you think, I am fully prepared to be chastised


Sone great ideas here; will definitely try that with the wife.

"Voice command."
"Beer."

Good setup. I hadn't thought about using magnetic mounts. Does the phone ever slip off it?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Sone great ideas here; will definitely try that with the wife.
> 
> "Voice command."
> "Beer."
> ...


It won't slip
Take the magnet apart 
Silicone it for a flush finish


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Well...I thought about it and maybe I was shooting a little high....

The FAA disagrees!








KGB7 said:


> /Smh
> 
> You do know there are no roads or traffic in space??? And, you don't have a co-pilot or million dollar computer to drive your car! You don't have a dozen people watching your every movement to keep you safe, every second 24/7 .
> 
> Think before you speak.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Well...I thought about it and maybe I was shooting a little high....
> 
> The FAA disagrees!


/Facepalm

There are no hundreds of airplanes in mid air every 5feet, no buildings or trees, or sidewalks with people.

Go back to playing with your crayons.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds like you got it all figured out. 


KGB7 said:


> /Facepalm
> 
> There are no hundreds of airplanes in mid air every 5feet, no buildings or trees, or sidewalks with people.
> 
> Go back to playing with your crayons.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> /Facepalm
> 
> There are no hundreds of airplanes in mid air every 5feet, no buildings or trees, or sidewalks with people.
> 
> Go back to playing with your crayons.


This is Scenicruiser Jr.
Playing with his yellow crayon


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> View attachment 40092
> 
> 
> This is Scenicruiser Jr.
> Playing with his yellow crayon


Why is it illegal to text while driving?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Sounds like you got it all figured out. Kinda surprised that one even needs a license to fly


Depends on a plane you are flying... Ultralight.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Why is it illegal to text while driving?


Last time I spent time with Scenicruiser 
I remember getting drunk @ the Glendora Continental
Then a bad hangover in Redding NoCal next morning


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Last time I spent time with Scenicruiser
> I remember getting drunk @ the Glendora Continental
> Then a bad hangover in Redding NoCal next morning


I'm glad one of us remembers...
At least there were no ipads involved. Safety first


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> I'm glad one of us remembers...
> At least there were no ipads involved. Safety first


I sneaked in a red solo cup


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

MulletMan I'm impressed. Great setup. Only one question, how do you power all those devices without getting tangled in cords?


----------



## Travistie (May 11, 2016)

*
I have four points in rebuttal.
*

*Insinuating that I should know better because I have children is irrelevant.
*
*You are ignorant, which is not a derogatory statement. If I said you were stupid that would be derogatory. For instance, a person who has never used a tablet for Uber would not know how to use it effectively, because of no exposure to such a thing. A stupid person, on the other hand, might have seen many tablets, but would still not be able to use one, because he imagines that in order to use it you have to spend too much time staring into it! So until you have tried it your opinion is irrelevant to me. But you are certainly entitled to your opinion.
*
*If you drive full time for Uber I am sure you do not have enough pennies in your piggy bank to get a tablet. Then you could try it out and see that you are old fashioned, out of touch and tap tap tap tapping way too much and taking your eyes off the road waaaay more than I, who happens to have all things in front of me without tapping but a couple times to get things done. I would propose that you be nice for six months and ask Santa. 
*
*You state that you can change between apps with one tap. You say hit home screen and then bring up other app. THAT's 2 taps brother. If you can do it with one tap please prove it by posting a short video. But you won't or you can't because you only have one device. Maybe you could borrow your friend's device to show us all your mastery of one tapping. There is a way to do it with one tap, but it requires an addon. I will tell you what it is, but you have to ask me nicely. BE SAFE!!
*
* 




*


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Travistie said:


> *I have four points in rebuttal.
> *
> 
> *Insinuating that I should know better because I have children is irrelevant.*
> ...


ROFL.... WOW!!

/popcorn


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Travistie said:


> *I have four points in rebuttal.
> *
> 
> *Insinuating that I should know better because I have children is irrelevant.*
> ...


Damn !!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Travistie said:


> *I have four points in rebuttal.
> *
> 
> *Insinuating that I should know better because I have children is irrelevant.*
> ...


Nice Lady may I ask 
Who is this scolding directed to ? Thank you


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Travistie said:


> *I have four points in rebuttal.
> *
> 
> *Insinuating that I should know better because I have children is irrelevant.*
> ...


Ok I'm asked my very nicely please explain how to do it with one tap.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I like the setup. Mine is almost identical. Also in a Prius.

Garmin GPS on the left, tablet mounted in the center (cd mount). Falcon mirror dashcam installed. Phone in my breast pocket. Calls and texts come in to my phone. My Garmin doesn't have voice control though.

I may switch to magnet mounts after seeing yours in action


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

My setup


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I like the setup. Mine is almost identical. Also in a Prius.
> 
> Garmin GPS on the left, tablet mounted in the center (cd mount). Falcon mirror dashcam installed. Phone in my breast pocket. Calls and texts come in to my phone. My Garmin doesn't have voice control though.
> 
> I may switch to magnet mounts after seeing yours in action


Is the farming gps better than waze or the other nav apps on our phones?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

LyftMurph said:


> My setup


Love the set up. You're the only one I heard who had success with vugo. I couldn't even get the vugo to connect to my phone so I gave up. Have you received many tips from vugo? I didn't catch what you had running on the second tablet in the back.

After watching your video, got a new name for you...


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Check out UpShift. Yes, its our creation, so we are self-promoting.

I think that the purpose of our app and the ideas we have coming down the pipeline are exactly what you're looking for. At least for eliminating multiple phones to run multiple platforms.

http://upshift-app.com/
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.upshft.upshiftprime&hl=en


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

This is insane no desktop too.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Omg. How many aliases do you have? Mulletman, Jonnie Smith, Travistie. I think its time you get a life. UBER X ON!


----------

